# hsu vtf 3



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hi

i have got the dali ikon 6 mk2 speakers for fronts
dali vokal centre
dali zensor 7 as rears
dali zensor 1 as additional rears
and 4 dali alteco c1 atmos modules
a denon 4300 amp
a crown xls 1002 power amp
blue jeans speaker cable

my question is i want to use 4 hsu vtf 3 mk2 subwoofers
would it be very good at blockbuster action movies would i get very low frequecy effects feel like you been punched in the chest and it make the walls and furniture rattle would it work well with zensor range of speakers


----------

